# Pinnacle Outdoors



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

Everyone should go check out their website. They sell some pretty awsome products. Their website is www.pinnacleoutdoors.net. These guys know their deer scents and cover scents. They make some pretty awsome stuff. They also make some pretty good games calls. I think you all will be pleasantly pleased with useing their products.


Thank's for taking the time to read this.
Happy Hunting!


Thank's
Nick


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

If you guys have any questions about our products, send me a pm and I'll get your questions answered. If you want to see pictures of our products let me know.




Thank's
Nick Podell
Pinnacle Outdoors Pro-Staff


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt for a great company


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been thinking about buying some of your deer scent. How long does it take to deliver to NY?


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

Our scent comes from New York it would take no time at all to get it to you. I just need your address and phone number and I will have it sent out right away.


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt this is a great company


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

if you want pictures of the product let me know.


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Scent works*

I had good luck using the scent I bought from this company. Had a nice 6pt follow the scent right to my tree stand which I shot with a gun. Plus had some smaller bucks follow the scent I laid down using this product. By using a spray bottle the 16oz bottle should last a few years if I freeze it every year I would think.


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

See anyother happy customer. Our scents do work. If anyone is intereasted pm me and I can help you out with what ever you are interested in.


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## WA.bowman (Oct 17, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

TTT Check out our Turkey calls for this upcoming season Folks.


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

RonnieB54 said:


> I had good luck using the scent I bought from this company. Had a nice 6pt follow the scent right to my tree stand which I shot with a gun. Plus had some smaller bucks follow the scent I laid down using this product. By using a spray bottle the 16oz bottle should last a few years if I freeze it every year I would think.


 See a happy customer


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dkiefer (Jul 11, 2008)

ttt for a great company with great products.


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

ttt Turkey season is coming up. Make sure you go check out our turkey calls at www.pinnacleoutdoors.net. If you have any questions about our products you can call me at 574-242-2925


Thank's
Nick


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

If you live in the Lafayette Indiana area our products will be in The tippicanoe sport shop ( Walkers Taxidermy).


----------

